# Double Trigger Very Powerful Concept.



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Imagine this:

Fork-II>>>>><<<<<<II>>>>>>>>>>>>>------------>>>>>>>>>>>>{-Pouch

II----------30 kg---------II--------------------------15 Kg----------------------{-Pouch + rear rubber + projectile weigh 300-500gm)
------------------------trigger ------------------------------------------------	trigger

The fork to the first trigger is an accelerating force for the rear band set/pouch/projectile.

The front rubber can be drawn one set at a time for a very powerful total force.

As long as the front pull force is stronger than the rear draw force, it will accelerate the pouch.

I attempted a prototype but the rubber would not allow the trigger to release.

A swing arm trigger mechanism will my next attempt.

The spacing between the front triggers will be wider than the front fork allowing the pouch to clear it without hitting.
'


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> Imagine this:
> 
> Fork-II>>>>><<<<<<II>>>>>>>>>>>>>------------>>>>>>>>>>>>{-Pouch
> 
> ...


Call me dumb but I don't have a clue as to what you are talking about. If the symbols in the beginning of the post are math related symbols, I have no clue as to there meaning therefore, I am lost.







Perhaps you will flesh this post out with more details.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

This should show the idea:

http://i348.photobuc...oublerubber.jpg
*







*



*







*

http://i348.photobuc...lerubbertop.jpg


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Still don't understand anything.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

HOE said:


> Still don't understand anything.


See the thick rubber that goes from the fork to the trigger?

Assume that the trigger stays put.

From the trigger to the clamp is a second rubber.

Perhaps the clamp is confusing.

Instead of a clamp imagine it to be a pouch.

Place a marble, etc. into the pouch, draw and release.

The trigger posts would act like a fork; a simple slingshot..

However, if at the exact time that you release the pouch, the trigger posts are released, the front rubber will pull the rear rubber and its pouch.

More power, and more speed.

I hope that I explained it clear enough for you.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

.... AND STILL DONT GET IT!!







... more confused than before







... why??? i mean... .... ... what???


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I get the idea but the "don't get it", may be in part from the question that comes to mind; "How does that differ from having the exact same band set, same draw length, but eliminate the double trigger?"

We are not knocking the creativity, simply not seeing the purpose of the added complexity.


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

CHANEKE_JOSH said:


> .... AND STILL DONT GET IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What confuses you?

It actually is pretty simple; a slingshot shooting another slingshot.

IOW If you are in the rear bed of a pickup truck going 60 MPH (88 ft/sec) and you shoot a slingshot at 100 ft/sec over the cab pointed forward, the projectile would travel at 188 ft/sec.

The front rubber of the double trigger concept, acts as the truck.

If someone can explain it better, please do.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> .... AND STILL DONT GET IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What confuses you?

It actually is pretty simple; a slingshot shooting another slingshot.

IOW If you are in the rear bed of a pickup truck going 60 MPH (88 ft/sec) and you shoot a slingshot at 100 ft/sec over the cab pointed forward, the projectile would travel at 188 ft/sec.

The front rubber of the double trigger concept, acts as the truck.

If someone can explain it better, please do.
[/quote]

I believe your objective then is;

To have a front bandset stronger than the back band set can pull back, thereby taking advantage of the greater power of the front band set to "slingshot" the weaker set by multiplying its momentum. Forgive if the physics or mathematical terms are not absolutely correct.

I had a feeling you may have meant that. Should have asked that in the beginning or mentioning that in the beginning would have helped.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I understand the concept, and what you're trying to attempt... the same effect as shooting a gun at a target from a car moving towards it produces more speed than shooting while sitting still.... but I don't think you can produce the same effect in a portable slingshot, like the way you're trying to do it, any better than merely banding it up stronger.

The ONLY way I can see something that MIGHT work, is able to actually propel a ball faster than the elastic that's shooting it... but would most likely be hard to carry would be to make a "double slingshot crossbow". That is, you'd have one large slingshotcrossbow with a manual trigger with a long sliding rail, one short but powerful pull trip triggered slingcrossbow "SCB" mounted on the sliding rail...

Basically you'd have a long, powerful SCB that propels an entire smaller, yet extremely strong, drawn SCB along a rail... just before reaching the end of the rail a trip mechanism triggers the small SCB firing the ball.

In theory you could easily get beyond the elastic limit... while using elastic!


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh, shooting on a truck moving at high speed, should have said this theory earlier, one simple sentence explained everything, now I understood what you're trying to do.

Keep on thinking of new concepts even if these don't work properly, something revolutionary will be created.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

boyntonstu said:


> .... AND STILL DONT GET IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What confuses you?

It actually is pretty simple; a slingshot shooting another slingshot.

IOW If you are in the rear bed of a pickup truck going 60 MPH (88 ft/sec) and you shoot a slingshot at 100 ft/sec over the cab pointed forward, the projectile would travel at 188 ft/sec.

The front rubber of the double trigger concept, acts as the truck.

If someone can explain it better, please do.
[/quote]

is exactly the same discussion I had with my physics teacher in high school, only thatthe issue was not the speed of a projectile, was the speed of light.

if a ship traveling at the speed of light and a crewman stands in the back, take aflashlight and points towards the cockpit ... which is the speed of light emanating fromthe flashlight? twice the speed of light? ... at that time my teacher told me that the light would travel to 300.000 km / s. ... probably all that confused me and left my brain fried,as my breakfast yesterday.

or whether your intention is to shoot the first trigger to "move an ejection system" which, in turn, will be fired on the move again ???... requires a very precise timing!.. its like a turbo fork???

wouldnt be more practical to add an extra couple of bands to a regular fork?


I would rather buy a shotgun!







(just kidin´)


please do not take my comments the wrong way, consider that English is not mynative language, and the use of a dictionary can distort the true meaning of the message.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey Chanky, I don't get it. But you sure do make some nice shooters.

And Stu, one of these days I'm gonna work on your rifles.

I don't understand all this scientific talk. I just look at what works for good hunters and target shooters and try to use it in my own work. So I am glad both of you are there -- well actually _*here*_.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

chanky?... as once said robert de niro: "are you talking to me?? ARE YOU TALKING TO ME?"...

chaneke!!.... my nickname is *chaneke!* ... you can call me *chaneky* if you want, or even *"**Aztec sensei"* ...BUT NEVER! EVER EVER EVER "CHANKY" OK!! ... That puts me in a bad mood!

You can turn on the barbarosity switch!!... and that´s daaaangerous man!! i can get reaaaaally loco!! (







)

sorry ... I've been watching videos of carlos mencia lately


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah -- you heard me. I said _Chanky__*!*_

Hay problemas ayi? . . .


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

IM GETTIN WAY TO LOCO HERE!!!

are you ready to DIE at the rythm of the MARIACHI LOCO move??

TAKE THIS!!... AND STAY DOWN!!


















http://www.youtube.c...h?v=GJIIXJm7k_k


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jeje -- Muy comico, Chankman!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Funny Guys !!


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

or whether your intention is to shoot the first trigger to "move an ejection system" which, in turn, will be fired on the move again ???... requires a very precise timing!.. its like a turbo fork???

wouldnt be more practical to add an extra couple of bands to a regular fork?


No, rubber has an elastic speed limit.

Actually, Turbo-Fork is a great name.

Imagine a 100 pound front rubber.

You are holding back a second rubber pouch with 25 pound butterfly draw.

The front trigger is tripped.

You now have 125 force pulling on the pouch.

I am hoping that 125 pounds of force will jerk/pull the pouch out of your hand.

As the 100 pound rubber shortens, it is pulling the 25 pound rubber that is also shortening.

Together, they move the projectile faster than the elastic limit of either one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

sorry for the clowning around stu


----------

